
Happy Tools: Tools for Teams with Work to Do (From Automattic) - napolux
https://happy.tools/
======
nickelcitymario
> "Not every office looks, well, like an office."

Great! Good point. There is a real need for tools that work for distributed
global teams.

So how does Happy Tools help solve this?

...

I read the site, watched the video, read the press coverage, and I see
absolutely nothing new here. I like Automattic a lot, so I want to believe
they just need to improve their site content to better show off what the app
can do.

~~~
hew
Deeply timezone aware, fluid UI to manage, granular time increments.

IMO v1 is primarily about thoughtful multi-perspectival interactions. The
Revolution is to come.

------
lilbobbytables
That video serves so little purpose. It can all be read in like the first
paragraph or two of the site. Yet it's a primary CTA

------
martin_a
Wow, if they would concentrate their efforts on making their core product
(kind of, I know) better, that would be great.

